#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Morning chanting

## Margarita

:Confused:   :Confused:  Не могу логично перевести с англ. предложения (которые красным цветом)

Morning Chanting T[4]T

Salutation to the Triple Gem & Passage Expressing A Sense Of Urgency

Handa mayaü ratana-ttaya-ppaõama-gathayo c’ eva
saüvega-vatthu-paridipaka-pañhañ ca bhaõamase.


Now let us recite the stanzas in salutation to the Triple Gem together
with the passage on the topics inspiring a sense of chastened
dispassion:

Dhammo padipo viya tassa satthuno,
Yo magga-pakamata-bhedabhinnako,
Lokuttaro yo ca tad-attha-dipano:
Vandami dhammaü aham adarena taü.

The Teacher’s Dhamma, like a lamp,
divided into Path, Fruition, & the Deathless,
both transcendent (itself) & showing the way to that goal:
I revere that Dhamma with devotion.

Saïgho sukhettabhyatikhetta-saññito,
Yo diññha-santo sugatanubodhako,
Lolappahino ariyo sumedhaso:
Vandami saïghaü aham adarena taü.

The Saïgha, called a field better than the best,
who have seen peace, awakening after the one gone the good way,
who have abandoned carelessness - the noble ones, the wise:
I revere that Saïgha with devotion.

Te1 mayaü, otiõõamha jatiya jara-maraõena, sokehi
paridevehi dukkhehi domanassehi upayasehi, dukkh’
otiõõa dukkha-pareta,

All of us, beset by birth, aging, & death, by sorrows, lamentations, pains,
distresses, & despairs, beset by stress, overcome with stress, (consider),

"App eva nam’ imassa kevalassa dukkha-kkhandhassa
antakiriya paññayethati!"

"O, that the end of this entire mass of suffering & stress might be known!"

----------


## Ануруддха

Margarita, извините за личный вопрос, вы для чего это все переводите, с какой целью?

----------


## Margarita

Просто, чтобы люди, которые не знают английского могли приблизительно знать, о чем в этих песнопениях идет речь. Собственно мне просто заказали сделать этот перевод. Вроде это нужно для курсовой или Диплома.

----------


## Ануруддха

Перевод религиозных текстов дело тонкое и ответственное. Не потому что они связаны с религией, а потому что эти тексты - руководство к действию. 

Не так давно от одного известного учителя слышал такие рекомендации: для того чтобы переводить, в данном случае с Пали, необходимо побыть три года монахом. Вот такой серьезный подход. Не просто уметь переводить и быть в теме, а еще и прочувствовать это на себе.

----------


## Huandi

Прочувствовать  надо для того, чтобы уметь трактовать. А для перевода с ангилийского достаточно просто хороших знаний обоих языков и способности к текстовой работе.

----------


## Margarita

Короче меня все опустили, но так никто и не помог

----------


## Антон Николаев

> Короче меня все опустили, но так никто и не помог


Это неправда. Вам уже несколько раз за последние несколько дней очень неплохо перевели нужные вам фразы. А сейчас, видимо, всем некогда. Так что давайте встретимся на полпути. Вы предложите свой вариант перевода, а буддисты поправят буддийские термины в вашем переводе.

----------


## Margarita

Хорошо. Давайте попробуем.

----------


## Margarita

Вот что у меня получилось и не получилось:

Morning Chanting T[4]T

Salutation to the Triple Gem & Passage Expressing A Sense Of Urgency

Handa mayaь ratana-ttaya-ppaхama-gathayo c’ eva
saьvega-vatthu-paridipaka-paсhaс ca bhaхamase.

Восхваление Тройной Драгоценности с отрывком, выражающим  смысл необходимости

Now let us recite the stanzas in salutation to the Triple Gem together
with the passage on the topics inspiring a sense of chastened
dispassion:

Теперь давайте же пропоем Строфы, почитающие Тройную Драгоценность вместе с отрывком на темы вдохновляющие a sense of chastened
dispassion:

Dhammo padipo viya tassa satthuno,
Yo magga-pakamata-bhedabhinnako,
Lokuttaro yo ca tad-attha-dipano:
Vandami dhammaь aham adarena taь.

The Teacher’s Dhamma, like a lamp,
divided into Path, Fruition, & the Deathless,
both transcendent (itself) & showing the way to that goal:
I revere that Dhamma with devotion.

Дхарма Благороднейшего подобна свету. 
Она разделена на: Путь, Плоды, Бессмертие, 
both transcendent (itself) & showing the way to that goal:

Преданно я поклоняюсь Дхарме

Transcendent-нашла значение этого слова как «сверхмирское»

Saпgho sukhettabhyatikhetta-saссito,
Yo diссha-santo sugatanubodhako,
Lolappahino ariyo sumedhaso:
Vandami saпghaь aham adarena taь.

The Saпgha, called a field better than the best,
who have seen peace, awakening after the one gone the good way,
who have abandoned carelessness - the noble ones, the wise:
I revere that Saпgha with devotion.



Сангха – место, которое «лучше наилучшего», 
who have seen peace, вслед за Ним пробужденные
Те, кто отказался от carelessness ( неблагоразумия???)- благородные, мудрые
Преданно я  поклоняюсь Сангхе


Te1 mayaь, otiххamha jatiya jara-maraхena, sokehi
paridevehi dukkhehi domanassehi upayasehi, dukkh’
otiххa dukkha-pareta,
All of us, beset by birth, aging, & death, by sorrows, lamentations, pains,
distresses, & despairs, beset by stress, overcome with stress, (consider),

Все мы окружены рождением, увяданием и смертью, печалью, плачем, болью, бедой и отчаяньем, окружены страданием, охвачены страданием (считая)


App eva nam’ imassa kevalassa dukkha-kkhandhassa
antakiriya paссayethati!"

"O, that the end of this entire mass of suffering & stress might be known!"

Это есть конец всем существующим страданиям.


Жду замечаний и предложений

----------


## До

> Saпgho sukhettabhyatikhetta-saссito,
> The Saпgha, called a *field* better than the best,
> Сангха – *место*, которое «лучше наилучшего»,


Там не "место", а "поле", это спецтермин.

ps. 


> Dhammo *padipo* viya tassa satthuno,
> The Teacher’s Dhamma, like a *lamp*,
> Дхарма Благороднейшего подобна *свету*.


У меня вопрос - если сказано "светильник", то зачем переводить как "свет"?

----------


## Margarita

Просто свет звучит как-то логичнее

----------


## Margarita

Сангха- это поле, которое лучше наилучшего?


Звучит как-то коряво

----------


## Margarita

sense of urgency....

-чувство (сознание, смысл, ощущение) крайней необходимости (настойчивости, безотлагательности).

Какие именно тут слова подходят...

----------


## Margarita

Помогите хоть кто-нибудь..

----------

